# Need some advice?



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

I have a 21 year old son who is looking to begin a career in the private yachting industry in Ft. Lauderdale. He has numerous certifications including:

STCW
TWIC Card
Merchant Mariners Card
Safe Rigging & Safe Gulf 
Certified Red Cross CPR Class
Certified Red Cross Lifeguard (Currently on Navarre Beach, FL)
Certified First Responder (Next Year)

He is very athletic, not an ounce of fat on him, and is 6'3" tall and weighs 210 lbs. He is a strong as an ox and will work from dusk to dawn. He is a great young man with no bad habits. 

Here is the problem. He needs some sea time on the back of boat, preferably a private boat instead of a charter boat. If anybody knows, somebody looking for a great young man that is honest, trustworthy, and hard working please let me know. I would really appreciate it. He is heading to Ft. Lauderdale, FL around September. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well you asked. He needs to go and walk the Charter Docks meet the crews offer to help for free and he'll pick up "rides" as 3rd mate, bait boy, etc., and if good a personable build up his hours and get positioned in the industry Those hours or more valuable than "Yacht" hours in getting positioned for his desired career and an easier entry.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't work on one boat. Instead, he should walk into the HMY office in Dania and say "here I am" with boat brush in hand and start cleaning Vikings. 

Let all the captains know that he is available for day / weekend trips only - working for tips only. In short order, he'll be hooked up with a captain he knows, trusts, and likes as a mate. He will be master in no time. 

Better to work for peanuts (at first), in order to meet the Elephants!!!


----------

